# V Twin



## flyingtractors1 (Jan 8, 2012)

I sure am enjoying this Forum - spending all my spare time catching up earlier posts (incredible things being done out there) and tyring to decide how to approach my next project. In the mean time, thought I'd share an old favorite Solenoid V Twin Engine. Ralph 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPmbaiaBkOg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## blighty (Jan 8, 2012)

sweet as...... ;D

love the chain, but whats the dial for at the front of the box?


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks. The chain prevents intrussion into the "Danger Zone" since it is a "static display" (just for fun). And the knob in front is the on / off switch (had been turned on before the video started).  Ralph


----------



## moanaman (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice indeed, looks very well done and runs like a dream. You can wish for nothing more. :bow:

Barry


----------

